# Atlas R Trim Teased



## JimBob_McGee (Mar 10, 2016)

http://www.automobilemag.com/news/2...exterior-package/?sc_cid=AppleNewsAMAGArticle

And yet no pricing, specs, etc. The marketing folks aren't doing a very good job building excitement for such a critical vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

JimBob_McGee said:


> http://www.automobilemag.com/news/2...exterior-package/?sc_cid=AppleNewsAMAGArticle
> 
> And yet no pricing, specs, etc. The marketing folks aren't doing a very good job building excitement for such a critical vehicle.
> 
> ...


They've already released photos. http://blog.caranddriver.com/tennessee-tuxedo-volkswagen-unveils-chattanooga-built-suv-in-r-line-dress/

The R-Line trim will debut officially in Detroit.


----------



## BuffetBarbeque (Sep 30, 2014)

So its the same other than some cosmetic changes?


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

All Volkswagen R-Line's are just trim packages.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

*Why no 360 view, I now realize why...*

I read the Canadian Dealer thread info and wondered why in the world would VW pull the park assist and 360 view from the R line. It bugged me. But now I see why. Those photos of the mirrors show no camera. No camera, no view, no way for the car to park itself. Sure I can see why saving a few bucks and reusing a low volume part from another model makes sense. But VW is making a huge mistake. Charge me more money for less features. Guess no R Line for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

Drive by said:


> I read the Canadian Dealer thread info and wondered why in the world would VW pull the park assist and 360 view from the R line. It bugged me. But now I see why. Those photos of the mirrors show no camera. No camera, no view, no way for the car to park itself. Sure I can see why saving a few bucks and reusing a low volume part from another model makes sense. But VW is making a huge mistake. Charge me more money for less features. Guess no R Line for me.


You dont need cameras to have park assist because they use optical sensors in the bumpers. My 17 Alltrack will park itself and no camera other than the back-up camera because it uses the parking sensors. Since we dont have build specs its too early to say what trim will have what features as our dont always match the Canadian specs.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

*ok, but no 360 view is still a mistake*

OK, happy to be wrong on that part. But no 360view on the highest end models? Seems a regression. I actually don't care about the park assist, I've never had it so won't miss it. But the 360 view is something I'm very much wanting. I park in tight spaces all the time and the view would be useful.:banghead:


----------



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

*video*

I'm surprized that the wheel arches aren't painted but it does look good. I'm not getting it with this package but only due to the funds for the project! I'm jealous of those who will have it


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggVrAFOp4bY


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*R-Line*

Take my money already VW!!!:banghead:


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone know if the R-Line will come with paddles on the steering wheel?
I believe the Tiguan does...


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

I am owner now of 2013 X5 35d, and seriously considering Atlas due to need for larger vehicle (family). I owned a lot of VW's, and wife drives Tiguan, but I am seriously concerned about 4800lbs, VR6 and 266tq driving it in Colorado at that altitude. I hope R line would not just be cosmetics but actually beefed up engine too.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

edyvw said:


> I am owner now of 2013 X5 35d, and seriously considering Atlas due to need for larger vehicle (family). I owned a lot of VW's, and wife drives Tiguan, but I am seriously concerned about 4800lbs, VR6 and 266tq driving it in Colorado at that altitude. I hope R line would not just be cosmetics but actually beefed up engine too.


On all VW vehicles, R-Line trims are just cosmetic upgrades.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

capclassicv2 said:


> On all VW vehicles, R-Line trims are just cosmetic upgrades.


I know. I am juts hoping that they will offer something different with Atlas! 
I cannot believe that VW thinks that for traditional VW owners 266tq will be sufficient in that vehicle. 
Or maybe they really did good job with Aisin transmission so it keeps vehicle moving. 
Also, one thing I do not get is why VW did not update VR6 to port and direct injection? I know they are trying to keep cost down, but Toyota has it in Highlander (not sure about Honda) and as someone who is into VW's, I know already that VR6 will have CBU issues, unless I missed something? 
I guess I will have to drive it to check, but IMO, this car needs at least 300lb/ft torque.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

edyvw said:


> I know. I am juts hoping that they will offer something different with Atlas!
> I cannot believe that VW thinks that for traditional VW owners 266tq will be sufficient in that vehicle.
> Or maybe they really did good job with Aisin transmission so it keeps vehicle moving.
> Also, one thing I do not get is why VW did not update VR6 to port and direct injection? I know they are trying to keep cost down, but Toyota has it in Highlander (not sure about Honda) and as someone who is into VW's, I know already that VR6 will have CBU issues, unless I missed something?
> I guess I will have to drive it to check, but IMO, this car needs at least 300lb/ft torque.


From the Technical specs posted; the curb weight of the Atlas is at 4,500 lbs, in comparison the Q7 3.0T (4L) is 5,500 lbs, that's a difference of 1000 lbs. Considering its power to weight ratio, I'm expecting it to be roughly the same in comparison to the performance of the 3.0T; with the exception of torque figures.

I should be able to test drive one by the end of April.
Maybe I might have to line it up against my Q7 3.0T


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Really good point!

On a HP per pound ratio as commented the Atlas comes in at 0.061. The Q7 3.0T with 333hp comes in at 0.065 (using 2017 specs of 333 HP and a 5085 pound weight). As mentioned we won't have the torque due to lack of the turbo however really nice to see the ratios are fairly similar.


Curious if anyone can comment - any idea why or how the Atlas is 1000 pounds lighter? Perhaps the MQB platform has something to do? All I know is the Q7 this year is actually down in weight compared to the prior gen.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, I understand that guys.
Problem is that naturally aspirated engines do not do good at all at 6800ft where I live, not to mention skiing twice a week and driving over passes that are around 12,000ft. For 1000ft NA engine looses around 3% of power. 
So, at 6800ft, that Q7 3.0T regardless of weight should do better then 3.6VR6. I was hoping for more potent 2.0T, at least to be i category of Mazda CX-9 when it comes to torque. I think Mazda did that right. Offer mediocre hp, but provide huge torque. Hopefully they figure that out because I am really interested in this vehicle, but going from 425lb/ft in BMW to 266 will be tough.


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

edyvw said:


> Yeah, I understand that guys.
> Problem is that naturally aspirated engines do not do good at all at 6800ft where I live, not to mention skiing twice a week and driving over passes that are around 12,000ft. For 1000ft NA engine looses around 3% of power.
> So, at 6800ft, that Q7 3.0T regardless of weight should do better then 3.6VR6. I was hoping for more potent 2.0T, at least to be i category of Mazda CX-9 when it comes to torque. I think Mazda did that right. Offer mediocre hp, but provide huge torque. Hopefully they figure that out because I am really interested in this vehicle, but going from 425lb/ft in BMW to 266 will be tough.


I also have an X5 35d, and am looking at the Atlas as a replacement. Even at sea level the torque in the BMW is addicting. I also had a 2.0L TDI Jetta Sportwagen, which got me hooked on diesels. The 3.0L TDI from the Toureg would be nice in the Atlas, but I wonder if it would fit sideways in the MQB platform. I have to think that a diesel option of some sort was originally in the plans for the Atlas, and I wonder if the Russian or Chinese versions will have a diesel option.

That said, I think the VR6 will serve my needs


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

brbutler said:


> I also have an X5 35d, and am looking at the Atlas as a replacement. Even at sea level the torque in the BMW is addicting. I also had a 2.0L TDI Jetta Sportwagen, which got me hooked on diesels. The 3.0L TDI from the Toureg would be nice in the Atlas, but I wonder if it would fit sideways in the MQB platform. I have to think that a diesel option of some sort was originally in the plans for the Atlas, and I wonder if the Russian or Chinese versions will have a diesel option.
> 
> That said, I think the VR6 will serve my needs


Yeah, it will serve needs, but still.. 
I understand that VW wants to play against Toyota and Honda, but a lot of long time traditional VW customers also want this SUV. 

I think 2.0T from Golf R should find its way into Atlas as some kind of special edition. Not sure how EA888 would do in 4500lbs car, but XC90 has 2.0T and apparently is ding good.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm already planning for a mild power adder for this platform, say 400-450 hp as a bolt-on setup. If there's enough interest, I'll bring it to market 😁


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Don® said:


> I'm already planning for a mild power adder for this platform, say 400-450 hp as a bolt-on setup. If there's enough interest, I'll bring it to market 😁


VR6???


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

edyvw said:


> VR6???


Yes sir. Been tuning them since the late 90's. They make great power with turbos.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Don® said:


> I'm already planning for a mild power adder for this platform, say 400-450 hp as a bolt-on setup. If there's enough interest, I'll bring it to market 😁


I wouldn't say 400-450hp is mild! Is it a supercharger? Does it void the warranty? How much is it?


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

GjR32 said:


> I wouldn't say 400-450hp is mild! Is it a supercharger? Does it void the warranty? How much is it?


400-450 hp for the VR6 can be considered mild, respectively speaking.

https://www.getunitronic.com/ecu-tuning/volkswagen-r32-32l-24v-2004-bt830cc

For a 2.0T Golf R, a flash alone brings it close to 400hp.

https://www.getunitronic.com/ecu-tuning/vw-golfr-20l-tsi-gen3-2016-2017-stage2

I'd probably set it up with a turbo.
Warranty, well that would be up to the discretion of your dealership.


----------



## Young04 (Oct 14, 2005)

Don® said:


> From the Technical specs posted; the curb weight of the Atlas is at 4,500 lbs, in comparison the Q7 3.0T (4L) is 5,500 lbs, that's a difference of 1000 lbs. Considering its power to weight ratio, I'm expecting it to be roughly the same in comparison to the performance of the 3.0T; with the exception of torque figures.
> 
> I should be able to test drive one by the end of April.
> Maybe I might have to line it up against my Q7 3.0T


I would be surprised if you find it has the same performance as a 3.0T Q7. Another way to look at the power issue is to consider that the VR6 Touareg has a listed curb weight of just 200 pounds more than the AWD Atlas. I own a '13 VR6 Touareg and can tell you that it is definitely a bit pokey (though I do like that it has good low end torque for an NA engine). I'd be surprised if the Atlas can break 7 seconds 0-60 in most magazine tests (my guess is that it will average 7.2 to 7.4 or so). Meanwhile, the Pilot is testing in the low 6's 0-60. The V6 Ecoboost Ford Explorer is up there too, as is the V8 Dodge Durango. 

I know some folks would not consider the VR6 to be a demerit but the reality here is that if VW wanted to take this segment by storm, they needed to surpass (or at least tie) its competitors in every meaningful way. It seems that with regard to acceleration, the Atlas will be mid pack at best.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Don® said:


> 400-450 hp for the VR6 can be considered mild, respectively speaking.
> 
> https://www.getunitronic.com/ecu-tuning/volkswagen-r32-32l-24v-2004-bt830cc
> 
> ...


So, you are installing turbo, but leaving warranty to VW? Yeah, they will say: of course, we will cover it:screwy:


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Young04 said:


> I would be surprised if you find it has the same performance as a 3.0T Q7. Another way to look at the power issue is to consider that the VR6 Touareg has a listed curb weight of just 200 pounds more than the AWD Atlas. I own a '13 VR6 Touareg and can tell you that it is definitely a bit pokey (though I do like that it has good low end torque for an NA engine). I'd be surprised if the Atlas can break 7 seconds 0-60 in most magazine tests (my guess is that it will average 7.2 to 7.4 or so). Meanwhile, the Pilot is testing in the low 6's 0-60. The V6 Ecoboost Ford Explorer is up there too, as is the V8 Dodge Durango.
> 
> I know some folks would not consider the VR6 to be a demerit but the reality here is that if VW wanted to take this segment by storm, they needed to surpass (or at least tie) its competitors in every meaningful way. It seems that with regard to acceleration, the Atlas will be mid pack at best.


Not only that what you wrote, but for example Highlander has port injection too! So, no CBU issues.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

R-Line Package available on SE w/Tech. and SEL - $1960.00


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Don[emoji768 said:


> ;104466113]I'm already planning for a mild power adder for this platform, say 400-450 hp as a bolt-on setup. If there's enough interest, I'll bring it to market


Yes, please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

edyvw said:


> So, you are installing turbo, but leaving warranty to VW? Yeah, they will say: of course, we will cover it:screwy:


No, not VW, the dealership; any modifications may risk voiding warranty, that is up to the owner to make that choice - and that's either a 400hp Atlas or a 276 hp Atlas


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Don® said:


> No, not VW, the dealership; any modifications may risk voiding warranty, that is up to the owner to make that choice - and that's either a 400hp Atlas or a 276 hp Atlas


I know what you saying, I am not sure why you saying "risk?" Of course they will void warranty on engine or transmission in that case. 
But, as someone who is installing turbo, what is your warranty? We are dealing with family cars (could not care less about hp, I need torque) and one thing about family cars is that warranty plays big part of it.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

edyvw said:


> I know what you saying, I am not sure why you saying "risk?" Of course they will void warranty on engine or transmission in that case.
> But, as someone who is installing turbo, what is your warranty? We are dealing with family cars (could not care less about hp, I need torque) and one thing about family cars is that warranty plays big part of it.


The performance shop I'm affiliated with is in Canada, so I don't think shipping the truck over would be a viable option.
Warranty on parts and workmanship would be 1 year warranty; warranty associated with installation would be up to what is agreed upon between the shop and the owner of the vehicle.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Where in Canada?


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

jkopelc said:


> Where in Canada?


www.semmotorsports.com


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Don® said:


> www.semmotorsports.com


Don I think the market it more likely to adopt a higher torque vs higher horsepower. I know horsepower sells, but torque is what makes smiles 

So if you're playing around I'd focus first on a stock + flash and make torque jump. I don't care about horsepower but I might part ways with my money for more low end torque. Either off the stop light line or pulling a trailer.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Drive by said:


> Don I think the market it more likely to adopt a higher torque vs higher horsepower. I know horsepower sells, but torque is what makes smiles
> 
> So if you're playing around I'd focus first on a stock + flash and make torque jump. I don't care about horsepower but I might part ways with my money for more low end torque. Either off the stop light line or pulling a trailer.


Trust me there would be enough torque. Torque would be determined by the size of the turbo.
From a 400-450 hp setup, I would expect the torque to be within 375-400 ft-lbs.

Once I get the truck or if I'm able to get my hands on a demo from a dealership, I'll dyno test to see what it puts to the wheels.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Those wheels are the best I've seen on the Atlas yet :thumbup:

Still pisses me off that you have to go to the top of the line for leather though...


----------



## fotchpd (Feb 19, 2004)

Don® said:


> 400-450 hp for the VR6 can be considered mild, respectively speaking.
> 
> https://www.getunitronic.com/ecu-tuning/volkswagen-r32-32l-24v-2004-bt830cc
> 
> ...




Not comparing apples to apples.. an R come with a turbo already that can be tuned where are the VR6 does not. Yes you can produce a bunch of power with a turbo VR6 (i have one) but the word "bolt-on" is very misleading.. unless your trying to be a sales guy then i understand..  . Bolt-on turbos for these cars run a few grand and thats just the kit, and if you cant install yourself.. well then that another few grand..lol... To build a proper reliable turbo vr6 what will be 400-450hp (guessing you mean engine and not wheel) imo should not be too cheap.. pick 2 fast,cheap,reliable.

As said before, if you show up with a tubro they will laugh at you if you think the warranty is still good.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

fotchpd said:


> Not comparing apples to apples.. an R come with a turbo already that can be tuned where are the VR6 does not. Yes you can produce a bunch of power with a turbo VR6 (i have one) but the word "bolt-on" is very misleading.. unless your trying to be a sales guy then i understand..  . Bolt-on turbos for these cars run a few grand and thats just the kit, and if you cant install yourself.. well then that another few grand..lol... To build a proper reliable turbo vr6 what will be 400-450hp (guessing you mean engine and not wheel) imo should not be too cheap.. pick 2 fast,cheap,reliable.
> 
> As said before, if you show up with a tubro they will laugh at you if you think the warranty is still good.


Bolt-on - meaning bolt-on kit, everything needed for installation. Installation would be the responsibility of the end-user; power would indeed be crank, not wheel. Void Warranty, that again, would be at the discretion of the end-user.

To clarify, I'm not a sales representative; however I am an avid enthusiast who likes to tune VW/Audi & Porsche


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Don® said:


> Bolt-on - meaning bolt-on kit, everything needed for installation. Installation would be the responsibility of the end-user; power would indeed be crank, not wheel. Void Warranty, that again, would be at the discretion of the end-user.
> 
> To clarify, I'm not a sales representative; however I am an avid enthusiast who likes to tune VW/Audi & Porsche


How many people who are buying Atlas are interested in that?
Only reason why i would buy Atlas is second kid that will eventually come. Otherwise I would keep X5. Profile of buyers of Atlas is bit different, as warranty plays huge perat in decision which vehicle to buy.
I truly hope VW brings 2.0T AWD since for me AWD is a must.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

edyvw said:


> How many people who are buying Atlas are interested in that?
> Only reason why i would buy Atlas is second kid that will eventually come. Otherwise I would keep X5. Profile of buyers of Atlas is bit different, as warranty plays huge perat in decision which vehicle to buy.
> I truly hope VW brings 2.0T AWD since for me AWD is a must.


^^ Agreed. Warranty coverage is huge. Plus investing multiple thousands into a people hauler isn't a volume business. A couple hundred for an ECU flash, sure. Especially if the local Dealership wouldn't likely notice that. But a total add on like a turbo etc? THAT they may notice


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Drive by said:


> ^^ Agreed. Warranty coverage is huge. Plus investing multiple thousands into a people hauler isn't a volume business. A couple hundred for an ECU flash, sure. Especially if the local Dealership wouldn't likely notice that. But a total add on like a turbo etc? THAT they may notice


Exactly. VR6 in altitude where I live+ skiing in the Rockies is really not best option. 2.0T AWD and then APR flash, well that is another thing. 
However, I will wait a bit, and hopefully VW brings 2.0T with some 250-280hp but more importantly 300-350 torque.


----------

